# Où s'arrête l'old world ?



## Berthold (12 Mai 2007)

Je m'explique. Existe-t-il un critère pour délimiter les machines old/new world ?

J'ai un PowerBook G3 300MHZ. J'y ai installé Mac OS X.2.8. Old ou New ?

Quand j'essaie les combinaisons de touches chères à mon eMac (New, ça c'est sûr), ça ne fonctionne pas (Alt au démarrage pour choisir le disque, des trucs comme ça). Old ou New ?


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mai 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Je m'explique. Existe-t-il un critère pour délimiter les machines old/new world ?
> 
> J'ai un PowerBook G3 300MHZ. J'y ai installé Mac OS X.2.8. Old ou New ?
> 
> Quand j'essaie les combinaisons de touches chères à mon eMac (New, ça c'est sûr), ça ne fonctionne pas (Alt au démarrage pour choisir le disque, des trucs comme ça). Old ou New ?




Le PowerBook G3, old, sans aucun doute. Même s'il marche encore (10.2, c'est pas mal), il est maintenant dépassé au vue de ses caractéristiques techniques.
Le eMac commence lui aussi a se faire vieux, d'autant plus qu'il n'est plus commercialisé depuis 2 ans.


----------



## Invité (12 Mai 2007)

Il me semble bien que c'est justement la caractéristique des new world, qui ne bootent pas sur la Rom interne, de pouvoir choisir le système de démarrage avec "alt".
Donc, les ordis qui ne réagissent pas à la touche "alt" au démarrage sont "old world"


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2007)

&#199;a veut dire quoi _old_ ou _new world_? D'o&#249; vient ce terme? Lorsque une machine n'est plus support&#233;e par Apple? _Obsolete_?

Mactracker est assez pratique pour savoir cela. En l'occurence donc _obsolete_ pour ton PowerBook G3.


----------



## Invité (12 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi _old_ ou _new world_? D'où vient ce terme? Lorsque une machine n'est plus supportée par Apple? _Obsolete_?
> 
> Mactracker est assez pratique pour savoir cela. En l'occurence donc _obsolete_ pour ton PowerBook G3.



Il me semble que ça veut dire que la machine boote sur sa Rom dans le cas de l'"old world" et boote sur une Rom inclue dans le système dans le cas du "new world" (ce qui permet de choisir sur quoi on boote avec la touche "alt")


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

Invit&#233;;4264073 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que &#231;a veut dire que la machine boote sur sa Rom dans le cas de l'"old world" et boote sur une Rom inclue dans le syst&#232;me dans le cas du "new world" (ce qui permet de choisir sur quoi on boote avec la touche "alt")



Tu as mal lu. Ce qui classe une machine dans "old" ou "new" world, &#231;a n'est pas une consid&#233;ration technique, c'est uniquement son statut "S.A.V." chez Apple.

Pr&#233;cision obtenue de Mackie, si chez Apple US il y a trois statuts "S.A.V." ("Supported", "Vintage" et "Obsolete"), pour Apple Europe, il n'y en a que deux ("Supported" et "Obsolete"), les machines class&#233;es "Vintage" par Apple US &#233;tant "Obsolete" en Europe.

A ce jour, les machines "supported" les plus anciennes, selon MacTracker sont celles de fin 2001 (Toute derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration d'iMac G3, PM G4 "Audionum&#233;rique", iBook G3 de premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration apr&#232;s les "palourdes", et premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration de PowerBook G4 (Titanium 400 et 500). Tout ce qui est plus ancien que &#231;a est "old world".


----------



## claude72 (13 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as mal lu. Ce qui classe une machine dans "old" ou "new" world, ça n'est pas une considération technique, c'est uniquement son statut "S.A.V." chez Apple.


Non, Pascal : *Invité* a raison. Old/new world n'a rien à voir avec le statut SAV, mais avec la conception du Mac, et effectivement :

- le old-world boote sur une ROM physique soudée (ou connectée) sur la carte-mère,
(et qui n'est donc pas (facilement) modifiable)

- alors que le new-world commence son boot par une mini-séquence présente dans une ROM soudée, et dont le rôle est d'appeler la vraie séquence de boot complète enregistrée dans une "ROM" virtuelle écrite sur le disque-dur (c'est le fichier "Mac OS ROM" présent dans le système).
Accessoirement, les new-world ont aussi le système "open firmware", et les mises à jour du firmware qui vont avec et à ne pas oublier

Dans les modèles de bureau, il me semble que le 1er new-world est le G3 blanc/bleu.
(c'est facile à voir sous OS 9 : si il y a le fichier "Mac OS ROM" dans le dossier système, c'est un new-world)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Non, Pascal : *Invit&#233;* a raison. Old/new world n'a rien &#224; voir avec le statut SAV, mais avec la conception du Mac, et effectivement :
> 
> - le old-world boote sur une ROM physique soud&#233;e (ou connect&#233;e) sur la carte-m&#232;re,
> (et qui n'est donc pas (facilement) modifiable&#8230
> ...



Soyons clair, le sens de ma r&#233;ponse, c'est "qu'est-ce qui va dans les sujets Mac de bureau et portables", dit "le new world", et qu'est-ce qui va dans "Classic Mac", dit "old world".

Sur ce plan, la d&#233;finition pr&#233;cise est celle que j'ai donn&#233; dans mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent, m&#234;me si je la trouve sujette &#224; caution. Et ne vous plaignez pas, Mackie voulait balancer dans Classic Mac tout ce qui n'avait pas de proc Intel, c'est dire !

EDIT : Sinon, l'open firmware est une possibilit&#233;, mais on pourrait aussi les d&#233;finir &#224; partir de la capacit&#233; &#224; faire tourner Mac OS X (sans bricolage, hein).


----------



## Invité (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## claude72 (13 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Soyons clair, le sens de ma réponse, c'est "qu'est-ce qui va dans les sujets Mac de bureau et portables", dit "le new world", et qu'est-ce qui va dans "Classic Mac", dit "old world".
> 
> Sur ce plan, la définition précise est celle que j'ai donné dans mon post précédent, même si je la trouve sujette à caution. Et ne vous plaignez pas, Mackie voulait balancer dans Classic Mac tout ce qui n'avait pas de proc Intel, c'est dire !


Oui, d'accord, mais ça c'est la définition Mac Génération, ce n'est pas la définition Apple du old/new-world.





> EDIT : Sinon, l'open firmware est une possibilité, mais on pourrait aussi les définir à partir de la capacité à faire tourner Mac OS X (sans bricolage, hein).


Oui, c'est pareil :
- tous les Mac new-world, donc avec open-firmware, font tourner OS X sans bricolage,
- et tous les old-world, donc sans open-firmware ne peuvent faire tourner OS X qu'avec un bricolage. Et sans oublier le cas litigieux du G3 beige (je ne connais pas du tout les portables), qui a une ROM old-world, et qui fait tourner OS X de façon native grâce à un bricolage d'Apple (dans ce Mac, l'info de démarrage OS9/OSX est stockée dans la PRAM)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> - et tous les old-world, donc sans open-firmware



Non, tous les Mac &#224; partir du G3 ont eu un open firmware, simplement, pour les beiges, les WallStreet et les Lombards, cet open firmware &#233;tait en rom, emp&#234;chant ainsi toute mise &#224; jour, et ainsi, le limitant &#224; Jaguar..




Sans openfirmware, pas possible de d&#233;marrer OS X, "sans bricoler". cela dit, sur mon G4 Audionum&#233;rique, le syst&#232;me de d&#233;marrage est aussi stock&#233; dans la PRam, rien de chang&#233; de ce c&#244;t&#233;.


----------

